# Thinking of a move to Sharm...



## SteffiWoo (Jul 2, 2012)

Hi All,

I am new to the forum and joined to get some advice from ex pats!

My husband and I are debating a move to Sharm. We have holiday'ed there many a time and love the place. We want to come out and live the dream by starting our own business. It is very early days and just an idea at the moment but we have had enough of the rat race that is living in the UK and want to "do something" with our lives!

We are in our late twenties/ early thirties and have a three year old daughter.

Basically, we need to know everything!!! We don't know whether to buy a place or rent?, both work and try to get a childminder or one of us work and the other be the homemaker?, what to expect as a young 'foreign' family living in Sharm etc etc!!

I really look forward to hearing from anyone who can offer advice and words of wisdom to us!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the forum.

Never buy first.. always rent.. you can move easily if you do not like the area.. 

Work... if you are looking to work in Sharm then your choice of jobs will be very limited unless of course you get an expat package job before you arrive..these are like gold dust now.
It is illegal to work without a work visa. If you are going to start up a business then perhaps one of our posters who has already done this can point out the way for you. 

Childminder... if you want an European to look after your child then they will not work for local money.

Schools/nursery.. are expensive, under no circumstances enrol your child in a state run establishment.


Can you come out for an extended holiday? Maybe three months and see if you like it when you are living the life and not just having a holiday? 


Maiden


----------



## CAIRODEMON (Sep 18, 2011)

SteffiWoo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to the forum and joined to get some advice from ex pats!
> 
> ...



You will find that this topic has been done to death during the fairly recent past. Read the forum and there will be plenty of advice, most of it very good. Only change is regarding the "wait until the elections are over" bit. Obviously now redundant, but personally I would not be encouraged to come here by the result.


----------

